# Pop ups



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Ok, yesterday I dumped Starband and got Comcast Cable internet. Everything was working great last night. Today I get popups on nearly every screen change and the speed has slowed to about what it was with Starband. What has happened? I notice in task manager that a few things have appeared that I don't recognize such as: WebRebates1, SpamSubtract.exe, BackWeb-1940576.exe, jawtaccessbridge.exe... and a few other "goodies". I suspect these or some of those may be part of the problem.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Going to: http://www.lavasoftusa.com/ to download adaware brings up the page for a few seconds then the page just goes to white in the contact area making it so I can't even download the program. It appears my computer has been "taken over" completely. I have never had this happen before.


----------



## mrnikeswsh (Jun 2, 2004)

First of all, what OS are you using ? Windows XP or something ealier.

If you are using XP, do this,

Start
RUN
Winver

This will tell you the version of windows you are using. If you are using XP make sure its SERVICE PACK 2.

Then, I would also run ADAWARE, to remove spyware. You can find it here.

http://www.majorgeeks.com/download506.html

Next, would be Antivirus software. I use Computer Assocaites antivirus software.

Let me know how you make out.

You may also want to reboot in safe mode once you download and install Adware...this will allow you to remove nearly 100% of spyware.

BRIAN Z


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I got Adaware downloaded, ran it and all is much better now (at least for NOW). I am running XP. Adaware seems to have removed Webrebates, which I think was the cause of my problems.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Win XP 5.1 sp1. I spoke too soon, the pop ups are back.


----------



## mrnikeswsh (Jun 2, 2004)

Richard King said:


> Win XP 5.1 sp1. I spoke too soon, the pop ups are back.


You can also go into your control panel and Add remove programs, BE CAREFUL but I would check and see if there are a few programs that you didn't install.

Also, by "POP UPS" are these while surfing? Or while just sitting there doing nothing.

I would switch to FIREFOX web browser. www.getfirefox.com

Also, I would take the time to update to Windows XP service pack 2. Turn on the built in firewall.

Brian


----------



## cclement (Mar 22, 2004)

mrnikeswsh said:


> I would switch to FIREFOX web browser. www.getfirefox.com
> 
> Also, I would take the time to update to Windows XP service pack 2. Turn on the built in firewall.
> 
> Brian


I agree, switch to Firefox. Then install Spyware Blaster, since I've been running that program, when I run Ad-Aware, I have no adware.

As for XP SP2, make sure you do this on a clean machine, no viruses, adware, spyware, nothing. And install it from the full CD, not the download. I installed it via the web on 4 PC's and had to remove it from 3 of them. But since I have installed SP2 from the CD on 5 CLEAN PC's, I have not had a problem.

Spyware Blaster web site: http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

What happens is these programs are self-healing. The easiest answer if you have good data backups is to reformat and restart. If NOT, do the add/remove programs thing, AdAware AND Spybot S&D AND antivirus, and search through the registry and your hard drive, etc etc. Adaware or spybot one more time and restart. Painful but necessary.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I have installed so much anti virus now that nothing could get through. All seems to be working well at the moment. It's funny though, a large portion of the pop ups that I was getting was advertising anti pop up software. What a scam. :lol:


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

If you stay with XP try also running Spybot: Search and Destroy. I use this with AdAware and it catches 98% of the malware.

The other ones I find by typing "msconfig" in the run window and seeing what programs are loading at startup. Type any program names you don't recognize in Google and they will tell you whether they are legit programs or malware.

Also clean out your "temp" folder. Most malware likes to hide there. If a file keeps coming back, it is embedded in the registry. You can delete any registry keys for the malware by typing "regedit" in the run window and using the "Find" function to search for the names of the files causing trouble.....


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Run (Free) Spybot Search and Distroy. Best spyware killing program. It gives you continus protection, when you tell it to immunize. You must have told it to do so, and you need to download the most recent spyware definitions. You must also have the latest version of the software (ver. 1.3) or you won't receive any updates to the software. Make sure to keep running Spybot, every few days or they will come back. Make sure you update your viruscan everyday, or else it is of really no use. You also need to update Windows (And I would do office too) for the latest versions and fixes to the software. If you have never done it, then it may take a long time to download everything. I have downloaded SP2 to a few computers (running XP) and haven't had one problem with it. I don't see how the CD would be any different then the download.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

When you go into MSCONFIG you will need this website. http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist.htm you should go into MSCONFIG or what this website tells you to go into (can't remeber, but it is different and better then MSCONFIG). best website I have ever found, listing everything from A-Z and 1-9. Go thru and check everything against this website. Your computer will run A LOT faster if you disable all the trash in the background that doesn't need to be running.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Also a good pop up blocker wouldn't hurt. I've found that The Yahoo Toolbar Is the Best.


----------



## pjmrt (Jul 17, 2003)

Both Yahoo and Google (and MSN too I think) have pop-up blocking toolbars - free. I too like the Yahoo one although it is not 100% effective.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I think Safari's among the best popup blockers as is Firefox and Opera...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

There are two annoyances we deal with today on the internet. 1. Viruses- Illegal and criminal. Use an upto date Virus scanner to be safe.

The other is a legal annoyance- adware or a spy ware. This is a program that is legally installed on your computer that tracks your habits and reports back to the sponsor. It is responsible for downloading all sorts of ads that open up on your desktop and the more prolific ones will bring your system to it's knees. The best way is to use a spysweeper or other product that can seek out and help you find the nasties on your system and guide you through removal. You get these adware programs when you visit certain websites. 

Using a popup blocker is not good enough because the adware/spyware is still at work. Best to remove the program that is hunting down and making your popup blocker work. 

Some installed sopftware will also install some spyware. Intuit products are notorious for installing some spyware but it does not usually cause speed problems. My Spy Sweeper warns me about those and recommends I leave them installed to be able to use the programs like TurboTax and Quicken


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

I like the Google toolbar especially since I use Google constantly for work and this way I never have to go directly to the Google front page.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Just use the free pop-up blocker INCLUDED in XP SP2 for internet explorer. It works great. If your on a Mac, then yes the free pop-up blocker in Sarfari is great also. If you have an older version of Windows, use Pop-Up blocker free edition. I used it before SP2 came out and it works great.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Richard King said:


> I have installed so much anti virus now that nothing could get through. All seems to be working well at the moment. It's funny though, a large portion of the pop ups that I was getting was advertising anti pop up software. What a scam. :lol:


Be aware thought that anti-virus software and anti-spy/ad software are very different things although the pests they hopefully prevent are similiar in appearance. Anti-virus software will no prevent ad/spyware from being loaded or the popups from coming up, just in the same way ad/spyware won't stop viruses. You should use both of them in conjunction to help clean and keep clean your system.

Digital pests are becoming more and more of a problem. A good friend had a computer less then 6 months old that was running slower then my 3 year old computer. It took me 6 hours to fully remove all the crap that was on there that bogged down both the computer speed as well as the network speed. Booting went from about 3-4 minutes to around 30 seconds I beleive.


----------



## hometheaterman (Dec 2, 2003)

Get Firefox. It took me a little getting used to but I love it now. My aunt and her friend got there pc taken over to where it barely worked. They got it cleaned up and started using firefox and didn't have a problem again until somone used IE on her pc. Firefox doesn't have the holes IE does so a lot of the stuff can't install itself. Whatever you do just don't use IE switch to something else like Firefox or Opera or another browser like that. Mozilla.org has firefox.


----------



## hometheaterman (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh yeah Firefox also has a pop up blocker built in although most of the spyware gets around pop up blockers as my aunt using IE had a pop up blocker that didn't stop the spyware pop ups. She used Ad-Aware and Spybot Search and Destroy and got rid of all hers. It would get rid of all but one or 2 say to restart then there would be hundreds more but there was a plugin for adaware that got rid of the one it couldn't get rid of then they all stoped coming back.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, they have returned. Today in the space of about 15 minutes I have probably received over 10 pop ups, most for the same thing, a "diamond studded pink cell phone". Pop up blockers in IE, google tool bar and Yahoo tool bar are not working to block them. I never had this problem before (with Starband) and am about to call Comcast and tell them where to put their "service". If Starband has a way of keeping this from happening why can't Comcast?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Six of the same since I posted the previous message. This is getting pretty bad.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

A diamond studded pink cell phone. Wow! 

Seriously rhere are a number of pop up blockers out there.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

What's the use if a person has to have a series of pop up blockers as I do and they still get through? There may be a bunch of them out there, but they obviously don't work. Obviously I have been invaded from something because, while they are all promoting the same product, there seems to be a series of about 4 or 5 of the adds, each with slightly different artwork.


----------



## SAEMike (May 29, 2004)

The Google toolbar has never let me down.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Two Ad Aware scans this evening seems to have taken care of it. This after an Ad Aware scan just yesterday.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Richard,

Run System Information (Start Menu - All Programs - Accessories - System Tools)

Goto Software Environment and then Running Tasks. Select all and paste the results here so we can see what processes are running.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I think the AdAware scam solved the problem for a while, but here's what came up: I hope it formats ok.

alcxmntr.exe	c:\windows\alcxmntr.exe	436	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1.2	49.00 KB (50,176 bytes)	7/26/2003 4:31 AM
alg.exe	Not Available	1432	8	Not Available	Not Available	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
aolacsd.exe	c:\program files\common files\aol\acs\aolacsd.exe	1544	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	3.0.0.1	10.09 KB (10,328 bytes)	10/20/2004 10:40 AM
aoldial.exe	c:\program files\common files\aol\acs\aoldial.exe	1472	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	3.0.0.1	34.09 KB (34,904 bytes)	10/20/2004 10:40 AM
aolhostmanager.exe	c:\progra~1\common~1\aol\110187~1\ee\aolhos~1.exe	2080	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1.0.0.6	122.59 KB (125,528 bytes)	11/3/2004 4:03 PM
aolservicehost.exe	c:\progra~1\common~1\aol\110187~1\ee\aolservicehost.exe	2112	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1.0.0.6	108.09 KB (110,680 bytes)	11/3/2004 4:03 PM
aolsp scheduler.exe	c:\progra~1\common~1\aol\aolspy~1\aolsp scheduler.exe	224	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1, 0, 0, 74	77.59 KB (79,448 bytes)	11/30/2004 10:15 PM
aoltpspd.exe	Not Available	1644	8	Not Available	Not Available	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
aoltsmon.exe	c:\program files\common files\aol\topspeed\2.0\aoltsmon.exe	1556	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	2, 0, 0, 0	97.67 KB (100,016 bytes)	10/15/2004 4:54 PM
backweb-1940576.exe	c:\program files\compaq connections\1940576\program\backweb-1940576.exe	2384	8	1048576	5242880	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	Not Available	16.00 KB (16,384 bytes)	7/24/2003 6:03 AM
ccapp.exe	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccapp.exe	156	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1.0.10.006	53.02 KB (54,296 bytes)	11/30/2004 3:46 PM
ccevtmgr.exe	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\ccevtmgr.exe	1568	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	1.03.4	309.70 KB (317,128 bytes)	11/14/2002 1:44 AM
csrss.exe	Not Available	512	13	Not Available	Not Available	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
dmsoff.exe	c:\windows\system32\dmsoff.exe	2308	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	Not Available	88.00 KB (90,112 bytes)	12/1/2004 11:43 AM
explorer.exe	c:\windows\explorer.exe	1300	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	6.00.2900.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	1,008.00 KB (1,032,192 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:40 AM
helpctr.exe	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\helpctr.exe	3632	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 11:57 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	750.50 KB (768,512 bytes)	11/30/2004 8:18 PM
helpsvc.exe	c:\windows\pchealth\helpctr\binaries\helpsvc.exe	3648	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 11:57 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	726.50 KB (743,936 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:40 AM
hkcmd.exe	c:\windows\system32\hkcmd.exe	1748	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	3,0,0,2104	112.00 KB (114,688 bytes)	7/24/2003 5:07 AM
hpcmpmgr.exe	c:\program files\hp\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe	440	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1.7.1.0	208.00 KB (212,992 bytes)	4/11/2003 4:25 PM
hpotdd01.exe	c:\program files\hewlett-packard\digital imaging\bin\hpotdd01.exe	980	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1, 0, 0, 1	224.06 KB (229,437 bytes)	5/21/2003 7:37 PM
hpsysdrv.exe	c:\windows\system\hpsysdrv.exe	1756	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1, 7, 0, 0	51.50 KB (52,736 bytes)	7/24/2003 4:59 AM
hptskmgr.exe	c:\program files\hp\hpcoretech\comp\hptskmgr.exe	2452	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1.7.1.0	124.00 KB (126,976 bytes)	4/11/2003 4:25 PM
hpwuschd.exe	c:\program files\hewlett-packard\hp software update\hpwuschd.exe	1176	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1, 0, 0, 2	48.00 KB (49,152 bytes)	6/25/2003 12:24 PM
hpztsb09.exe	c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\hpztsb09.exe	1128	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	2.236.4.0	172.00 KB (176,128 bytes)	12/16/2003 12:46 AM
iexplore.exe	c:\program files\internet explorer\iexplore.exe	1144	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:36 PM	6.00.2900.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	91.00 KB (93,184 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:40 AM
kbd.exe	c:\hp\kbd\kbd.exe	692	13	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1.0.2.0	60.00 KB (61,440 bytes)	7/24/2003 5:26 AM
lsass.exe	c:\windows\system32\lsass.exe	592	9	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	13.00 KB (13,312 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:40 AM
mmtask.exe	c:\program files\musicmatch\musicmatch jukebox\mmtask.exe	1696	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	1.0.0.1	52.00 KB (53,248 bytes)	7/24/2003 5:37 AM
msmsgs.exe	c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe	2300	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	4.7.3000	1.59 MB (1,667,584 bytes)	7/24/2003 4:25 AM
navapsvc.exe	c:\program files\norton antivirus\navapsvc.exe	1624	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	9.05.1015	113.61 KB (116,336 bytes)	11/15/2002 4:41 AM
nvimgdev.exe	c:\windows\system32\nvimgdev.exe	2212	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	Not Available	128.00 KB (131,072 bytes)	12/1/2004 11:43 AM
qttask.exe	c:\program files\quicktime\qttask.exe	1872	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	6.5	96.00 KB (98,304 bytes)	11/30/2004 10:15 PM
scsiaccess.exe	c:\program files\photodex\proshowgold\scsiaccess.exe	1828	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	Not Available	177.06 KB (181,312 bytes)	3/28/2004 7:03 PM
services.exe	c:\windows\system32\services.exe	580	9	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	105.50 KB (108,032 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:03 AM
shellmon.exe	c:\program files\america online 9.0\shellmon.exe	3860	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:36 PM	9.02.000	53.59 KB (54,872 bytes)	11/19/2004 12:54 PM
smss.exe	c:\windows\system32\smss.exe	332	11	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	49.50 KB (50,688 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:03 AM
spoolsv.exe	c:\windows\system32\spoolsv.exe	1328	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	56.50 KB (57,856 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:03 AM
svchost.exe	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe	768	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	14.00 KB (14,336 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:03 AM
svchost.exe	Not Available	824	8	Not Available	Not Available	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
svchost.exe	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe	892	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	14.00 KB (14,336 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:03 AM
svchost.exe	Not Available	940	8	Not Available	Not Available	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
svchost.exe	Not Available	1060	8	Not Available	Not Available	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
svchost.exe	c:\windows\system32\svchost.exe	1876	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	14.00 KB (14,336 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:03 AM
symwsc.exe	c:\program files\common files\symantec shared\security center\symwsc.exe	188	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	2005.1.2.20	309.13 KB (316,544 bytes)	11/2/2004 4:59 PM
system	Not Available	4	8	0	1413120	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
system idle process	Not Available	0	0	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
taskmgr.exe	c:\windows\system32\taskmgr.exe	4024	13	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 11:45 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	132.50 KB (135,680 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:04 AM
tfswctrl.exe	c:\windows\system32\dla\tfswctrl.exe	356	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	3.50.31a	112.05 KB (114,741 bytes)	12/11/2003 11:11 PM
waol.exe	c:\program files\america online 9.0\waol.exe	2372	4	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	9.02.000	36.59 KB (37,464 bytes)	11/19/2004 12:54 PM
winlogon.exe	c:\windows\system32\winlogon.exe	536	13	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:21 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	490.50 KB (502,272 bytes)	8/26/2003 11:04 AM
wmiprvse.exe	Not Available	2868	8	Not Available	Not Available	12/2/2004 10:35 PM	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
wmiprvse.exe	Not Available	3824	8	Not Available	Not Available	12/2/2004 11:57 PM	Not Available	Not Available	Not Available
wscntfy.exe	c:\windows\system32\wscntfy.exe	1080	8	204800	1413120	12/2/2004 10:22 PM	5.1.2600.2180 (xpsp_sp2_rtm.040803-2158)	13.50 KB (13,824 bytes)	8/4/2004 3:56 AM


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Richard! What are doing with AOL on your machine? A larger scam has never been foisted on the internet community. There a few other things running that you need to dump, also.

Do the big 3 of AntiSpyware: AdAware, Spybot, Spywareblaster. But as honked as that box is, you should als run CWShredder, and it wouldn't hurt a bit to have a tech run HijaackThis on it to see what's hiding and waiting to bite you again.

I clean machines in my shop all day long for $60-240, but I'll do yours for free - just send me a plane ticket with an open return. :lol:


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Someone is desperate to come to sunny warm Florida for the winter.


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

what a mess,, actually with the exception of AOL and the HP programs that are running. It doesnt look too bad. Both AOL and HP programs are know to bog down a computer,, they are memory hogs,, the HP stuff is needed for an HP printer or scanner which I am assuming you have hooked up to your pc.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

Richard, did you read my posts on page 1? Do what they say, and your problems should be solved. running just Adware isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, they are back again. Today I am getting a ton of Verizon Wireless ads poping up, even in DBSTalk. The scum who put these things out there should be shot.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Back to a review of page 1.  Thanks Mini


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Downloading "Spybot". What's the difference between it and AdAware? I am currently running AdAware (again). I seem to ahve to run it every few hours for it to work. It just finished and I now have 48 "New Critical Objects" even after just running it last night.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Richard: The two are similar, put have different detection methods and databases. Each can find things the other does not. Both are necessary, and add SpywareBlaster to the mix. Finally, check this thread: [thread=35870]Need some PC help please[/thread]. Bob & I have some additional thoughts.

Caveat: I have NOT read page 1 of this thread.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Well, all was fine this morning. This evening they were back, so I tried running S&D about 5 minutes ago and immediately after running it got a "Warning! You may have critical errors on your PC" popup on my first website after my home page (this site). Any other suggestions?
S&D found "DSO Exploit" 5 entries and "People on Page" 3 entries (whatever they are) and "fixed" them. 

I am about ready to drop Comcast and go right back to Starband, where I NEVER had these problems.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Another pop up resulted simply by posting the above message. So, two pages resulted in two popups.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Richard: Something hit you, that's for sure. Have you read the other thread?

Anti-Virus, Firewall, and at least 3 anti-Spyware programs are absolutely required.

And it's not cable vs. satellite, although you may have been receiving some protection before due to the Starband pseudo-firewall.

At this point, switching back will NOT help you.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I ran AdAware again, resulting in a bunch more files to be deleted. I deleted those and all has worked while I have been going through various other steps, like checking my startups. Nothing weird in the startups. I have "deleted files" and "deleted cookies" in internet options.

This computer had never seen the internet until I got Comcast. My other computers have only seen the internet through Starband. I have never had a pop up problem when with SB, so obviously they are doing something to avoid them. Since this computer (my newest computer) appears to have been compromised I may just go back to the old computer and SB, although the performance of Comcast far outshines SB.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Your choice, but I wouldn't go back to satellite due to something that can be cured and prevented (spyware).


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

Ewwwww, People on Page,, I see that one a lot at work . Normally goes hand in hand with 'Shop At Home Select' and 'Wintools' . It's a pain in the arse to get rid of because it hides so well. Here goes ...
Go into your documents and settings folder,, both under your profile and the default user profile,, go under local settings folder, clean out the temp and temp internet folders. Go under the Windows folder and clean out the temp folder,, then go under program files folder and look in the common files folder. You may find the Wintools, people on page or shop at home select, delete them if they are there. This may be hard because the exec's keep starting giving you an access denied error. You may have to start up in safe mode if it wont let you get rid of them. Backup your registry and fire up regedit. do a search on *people*.* , *tools*.* and *shop*.* if you find any entries that look like they are tied to above programs get rid of them . Also look under HKEY Local Machine / Software / Microsoft / Windows / Run and Run Once , check to see if the programs are there being started. You can also use same path under the HKey Users , it hides there too. 

I would also agree that going back to Satellite is not going to help, you could have gotten same stuff through that connection. Did you also get Spyware Blaster or Adwatch ? Both monitor full time and alert you if anything is trying to load, they are a pain until you get used to them and I will caution that nothing is 100% effective. If you are connected to the internet,, sooner or later you will get bit. A firewall can keep any spyware from sending info out and is also a way of letting you know that something bad is running on your pc. Hope some of this helps.


----------



## cdru (Dec 4, 2003)

Do you have a firewall, preferably a hardware router with a built in firewall? Removing all the spy/adware will do nothing if the security holes are still present. You are fixing the symptom, not the problem. There have been several reports that indicate that it takes approximately 4 minutes for an unpatched, unprotected system to be compromised once it is put on the internet with a public IP address.


----------



## ToddMeister (Jan 7, 2003)

Richard, you may also want to install a good firewall program such as ZoneAlarm. That will also help keep out the nasties.


----------



## mini1 (Jan 25, 2004)

In spybot S&D you must make sure you have the newest version of the program! you must update and download all the updates, then when you have completed a scan make sure to press IMMUNIZE!!! (and make sure you have it set to "block all pages automticlly" You must do this. These are two features ADware doesn't have.


----------

